# Strange behaviour: paph venustum !!??



## JeanLux (Nov 20, 2009)

I acquired this 1growth venustum 'alba' in april 2008:




got a new leaf in juli 08, then a spike in mai 09:




unfortunately, the stem didn't develop, and I had a bloom without stem. When it had opened I took this pic, and cut off the flower:




This month I had the good surprise to see a normal develpment of the plant , a young new growth emerging in an axil:




And today the shock seeing a spike rising from the old growth!





now: what to do??? Is the plant stressed too much, cut spike and ev. this big thing remaining from that 1st flower (seed pod?)?? Or just let things go on!?  

Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 20, 2009)

:rollhappy: You're not alone! I'd leave it alone.
I had the same thing happen on my Hidecki Okuyama (malipo x gardineri), infact several times short flower stems, I was ready to pitch it & then I pitched it to a lower light spot & it's blooming off a previous bloomed growth & the flowers are fine. I then remembered reading something like .... higher light produces shorter stems, lower light, longer stems.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes leave it be! I am with Rose...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 20, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> Yes leave it be! I am with Rose...



I agree. I've had this happen on several of my Paphs. I think there is a thread in here somewhere that explains what is happening.


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 20, 2009)

Sometimes second blooms come on smaller growths for some reason...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2009)

I think it's a dangerous mutation and you should dispose of it with me!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 20, 2009)

I had the same thing with a vini paph....every year it bloomed like that. Finally, one year it bloomed with a normal spike. The next year it died.......


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 20, 2009)

Bob W:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=148993&postcount=12


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm not convince about Bob W's explaination. Maybe for multis but for single flowered plants it's more of a genetic freak. It may or may not grow out of it. Lets see what the new growth does. This next flower looks like it's going to do the same thing Jean.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 21, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> I'm not convince about Bob W's explaination. Maybe for multis but for single flowered plants it's more of a genetic freak. .....
> This next flower *looks like it's going to do the same thing *Jean.



Thanks Rick!! I 'll have to keep an eye on it! If so, I will cut it off in time! Jean


----------



## Pete (Nov 21, 2009)

I bet it will be fine eventually, whether it's the bloom that's in spike now or the one that comes out of the next growth it should correct itself... Now if it was a complex hybrid I'd say otherwise...


----------



## Ruth (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a venustum in bud, and I did have it close to the greenhouse wall, so it got lots of light. I did some re-arranging of some plants and moved it so it got more shade. When I looked at it today I noticed that it looked a lot like yours. I don't know if it had too much light at first, or that it didn't like getting less light when I moved it. This is the second blooming of this orchid, and the last time it was fine.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 15, 2010)

now here is the bloom, not that great shape but on a 'normal' stem!!! Jean


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 16, 2010)

Perhaps you could find a paphchiatrist  If they are unable to help, I'd concur with NYEric and offer my own disposal services to you as well. 



NYEric said:


> I think it's a dangerous mutation and you should dispose of it with me!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice and ODD! Jean Nice: normal flower and stem. Odd: not a pure album (dots on the petals)


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 17, 2010)

I've noticed the spots too and I like it a lots this way!!! Well done Jean!!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 17, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> ...Odd: not a pure album (dots on the petals)





right. most of the ones sold as the alba form really are not as they almost all have those little dots.
i've seen something recently about breeding true alba forms but i can't remember where...


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 18, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> .... Odd: not a pure album (dots on the petals)



 I' ll take it as an 'almost alba'  Thanks!!! Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 23, 2010)

I just saw, that the most interesting pic of my 1st post is no more available! so here a new one (should be N.5 for 1st post!)! Jean


----------



## Bolero (Jan 23, 2010)

I would have that one, I bet the next flower is even better.


----------

